# Pace & Milton get together



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone meeting up this week??? Tue, Wed, Thur???? Any day should be ok with me. Let's get some folks together somewhere. I need a beer or two. :letsdrink

Edit: Looks like it's the Oval Office. Thursday at 6ish or so. Come on out if you can.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

sounds good. i missed the last one had to go to a meeting. thursdays are good. maybe this time can be olies. great wings and a outdoor area.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

where is olies?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

my bad i short changed a l. its ollies


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

ok...where is ollies? :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

on 90 in milton in front of beals


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

If we can get everyone together then Ollie's is fine. If not then we should go back to the Oval Office since that seemed to work out good for those that had to come across the Garcon Point Robbery Station or the Interstate. Either way just let me know.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fla_scout (4/28/2008)*If we can get everyone together then Ollie's is fine. If not then we should go back to the Oval Office since that seemed to work out good for those that had to come across the Garcon Point Robbery Station or the Interstate. Either way just let me know.


I am ok with the oval office. It seems like a good location if anyone wants to come from Gulf Breeze or Pensacola.

Since no one has spoke up, I'll be the first one to suggest the Oval Office for Thursday.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I am sounding redundant...where is the oval office located?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Avalon Blvd., just north of I-10 (first exit east of the I-10 bridge over Escambia Bay).


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in, Oops would be my first pick, but we'll go with the majority. I came to the last one at Oops, but I didn't have much time that night and got there at 5:30 and the place was pretty much empty so I went on to class. So I have atleast made an effort to meet some of the members and will definitely do it again this week. I suggest:

Wednesday night at Oops :letsdrinkThis is justa starting point...lets get everyonesopinion and makeadjustments that will help the majority make it. Please make suggestions


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hebegb (4/29/2008)*I am sounding redundant...where is the oval office located?


Across from the McDonalds on Avalon right near the I-10 ramps.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (4/29/2008)*I'm in, Oops would be my first pick, but we'll go with the majority. I came to the last one at Oops, but I didn't have much time that night and got there at 5:30 and the place was pretty much empty so I went on to class. So I have atleast made an effort to meet some of the members and will definitely do it again this week. I suggest:
> 
> Wednesday night at Oops :letsdrinkThis is justa starting point...lets get everyonesopinion and makeadjustments that will help the majority make it. Please make suggestions


I'm good for wed. at Oops, maby 6:00. Would like to do it thursday,but it's my 5 year anniversary.

Jason.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

ok..so that's 1 for Wed. I'd honestly rather do it Thur. too but either one is fine.


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

I am good for Thursday at 6 P.M. at The Oval Office. Let me know


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm down for any day this week, Wednesday or Thursdaysounds fine with me. One thing to keep in mind is that the P'cola guys have theirs on Wednesday too. 

Ollies does have good wings but they use to give us a hard time about putting tables together. Oval office or Oops sounds good to me.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well that's 2 (knot a yacht, and mulatmayor) for Thur. Oval Office and 1 (skeeter) for Wed. Oops. I'll do Oval thur. as well so make that 3. I've only beenthe Oval Officeonce, but it'll be good cause I canbring my wife, have a few drinks then head to the 3mile from there.

Skeeter, sounds like you're anniversary might be at the Oval Office..lol..well atleast you wont have to pay for drinks. :letsdrink First one's on me :letsdrink ...and for anyone else..you're gonna have to show a wedding certificate and valid wife to get the anniversary discount.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I say it's between Oval Office or Oops on Thursday so that any of the Pensacola crowd can come as well. Ollies was nice but like Konz said, we used to have problems getting a large enough place to sit together. 

*So let's say Oval Office at 6pm on Thursday.*

It made it easy for folks from all over the area last time the meeting was there I think.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife and I will be there at 6. Now when I went to Oops last time I wasn't sure if the 3 other people there were from the forum or not. I guess I could've asked them if they're from the forum, but to keep from embarassment I didnt. Maybe somebody with PFF gear can show up and sell shirts or something that we can wear to our "club meetings". I know how it sounds, but I think it'd be kinda fun. What do yall think?

Jason (skeeter) you gonna be able to make it?


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

See yall at the Oval on Thursday. I will get up with Flascout and he will tell Deb and Al the owners of the Oval that we are coming. Kev


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

See you guys there.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll see you guys next time... I'm STILL moving. :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *SheYakFishr (4/29/2008)*I'll see you guys next time... I'm STILL moving. :banghead:banghead:banghead


Pam, when are you not moving??? It seems like you are always on the move.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

I am all for the Oval...never been there. The one we had at oops was ok...not too many people showed up...and the place was pretty much dead...once everyone left i decided to get drunk with my g/f until they closed See everyone there.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

See yall there. My wife and I are going to stay a couple hours then head to the 3-mile for some reds. I look forward to meeting yall as this will be my first time attending one of these. We'll be there right at 6p.:letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (4/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SheYakFishr (4/29/2008)*I'll see you guys next time... I'm STILL moving. :banghead:banghead:banghead
> ...


Laffs... I hear ya. Normally.... I don't move much... BUT.... I just bought a house... so I'm moving out of the rental. When I'm done.... I'M DONE!!! I'll leave feet first next time....


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I'll be there at the Oval at 6:00 on Thursday night! Where are you Clay-Do???


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I should be able to make it up there. See ya'll then.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (4/29/2008)*Well that's 2 (knot a yacht, and mulatmayor) for Thur. Oval Office and 1 (skeeter) for Wed. Oops. I'll do Oval thur. as well so make that 3. I've only beenthe Oval Officeonce, but it'll be good cause I canbring my wife, have a few drinks then head to the 3mile from there.
> 
> Skeeter, sounds like you're anniversary might be at the Oval Office..lol..well atleast you wont have to pay for drinks. :letsdrink First one's on me :letsdrink ...and for anyone else..you're gonna have to show a wedding certificate and valid wife to get the anniversary discount.


I'll see if I can work a lil MOJO on the ole lady and get an anniversary daypass for a few drinks. I think we are going to do something the weekend anyway.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fla_scout (4/29/2008)*Well I'll be there at the Oval at 6:00 on Thursday night! Where are you Clay-Do???


Just got a message from Clay. He's in Miami working the women, I mean working the big money jobs.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

i like beer...is that a problem?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

No but your face is......ha!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks ray...i hope you get sloppy drunk and puke. lol


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Oval is closed for remodleing I tryed to stop on the way home from work for a Myrtly Burber and there closed I had to get MC D:sick


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

that...makes my ass hurt....so whats our next option guys


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

wont be able to make this friday on the way to Dallas to race (crew cheif pit crew)


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well the other two options that have been mentioned are Oops and Ollies. Lets start taking suggestions. I'm gonna say Oops at 6. What do yall think?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

The Oval was closed Monday and Tuesday to do some painting and sheet rock the interior. I spoke with Deb and Al yesterday and they are looking forward to everyone being there Thursday night. They are open.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thurs @ Oval Office. I will swill down a cold beer with ya.


----------

